# Bessey clamps



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't see anything special about Bessey parallel clamps; in fact, I hate them. I have 6 of them and I can never get them to clamp. I turn the screw and it doesn't make contact with the serrations on the bar. I push in while screwing and it doesn't want to tighten. I end up out of thread and have to back out and start again. Thinking I should pull instead of pushing while screwing, results in the same scenario. I prefer the "F" style bar clamps and can use them with one hand. Please explain to me what is the correct way to use Bessey clamps. I'm getting to the point where I may sell them at a garage sale.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I find they're not all they're cracked up to be. I prefer 3/4" pipe clamps. What works for me is unscrew them all the way. Push it closed and as you screw it tight pull the handle end towards the bar which pushes the cam up.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

They have a sort of "clutch" in the sliding
head. I think you push the handle towards
the bar to lock the clutch and pull it away
from the bar to slide the head freely. I do
something like this when using mine and
while they are awkward to use due to their
weight, I've not had much trouble with
the heads slipping.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Well…...You can send them to me. I'd be happy take those and any other tools than you hate. I'm won't even charge you anything for the service. PM me and I give you an address.

I have both pipe and Besseys. I much prefer the Besseys for panel glue ups.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a good number of Bessey's parallel clamps, they do take some getting use to but they clamp well, if I had it all to do over I would have purchased Jet parallel clamps they have a trigger that makes them easier to adjust,but since I have 40 or so Bessy's that would be a pretty fair investment to change now.
Like Alaska guy I have lots of pipe clamps, there are really the best bang for the buck but Bessy's can do things pipe clamps can't


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

You have to push the handle down to be parallel with the bar. If it's lifted up at all, it's in "sliding mode" and not "clamping mode."

Once you get used to it, it works fine.

I'm pretty indifferent as to the Jet vs Bessey parallel clamps. I have both. I prefer the Jet a teensy bit, but they both do the job and I actually like that the Bessey clamps have a lighter bar, especially on the longer clamps.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> You have to push the handle down to be parallel with the bar. If it s lifted up at all, it s in "sliding mode" and not "clamping mode."
> 
> Once you get used to it, it works fine.
> 
> ...


+1 push handle toward the bar to engage and pull away from the bar to slide head.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Something else, if you have damage the "engaging mechanism" (for lack of a better term) you can fix that by taking an allen wrench turning the small screw affair that sits between the bar and the head.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

> They have a sort of "clutch" in the sliding
> head. I think you push the handle towards
> the bar to lock the clutch and pull it away
> from the bar to slide the head freely. I do
> ...


same here..slightly pushing the handle toward the bar as i tighten


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

personally I have always found them a little bit klutzy, not that you cannot learn to use them, and it's not that hard, but my frustration was that after using screw clamps of various makes, the change in thinking on how to release and adjust them just didn't function with my "muscle memory". On the upside, the trun of the handle was good, unlike cheap imports. Had them, sold em, reverted to old-style bessey's, the "squareness" feature really never struck me as terrifically important to the point it would over-ride my frustration

Just my thughts

Eric


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

If I hated a tool, I'd get rid of it. Matter of fact I've gotten rid of quite a few.


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

I have some Wood River ones that work similarly…frustrating at first, but you get the hang of them.

I DID see a review here of heavy bar-type clamps with heads similar to pipe clamp heads and they seem to me to be the best of both worlds.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I bought my first Bessy's only a while back. I bought a couple junior K clamps and an an original. They joined over 150 other clamps. I have a love-hate relationship with them, but they are a welcome addition.

Even the Juniors are heavy, but the originals are REALLY heavy. That must be part of the reason they have so much clamping force and make most bar clamps look like toys.

When something needs clamping hard, they can do the job. Too, if I need something that reaches out farther than my pipe clamps, they do it, and still clamp hard.

To get use out of my Besseys takes getting used to, as was said, but I think they're worth it when your need them. Since I don't use them every day and since I'm still a newbie with them, I, generally, have to take a few stabs at using them. They, certainly, are not one handed clamps, at this point.


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

My neighbor had a garage sale, and I was able to buy 16 Bessey parallel clamps (24" and 40") new unused in box at a great price. I'm still getting used to making them move smoothly, but getting better at it.

Pros: can lie flat on a bench on side or facing up (great advantages), heavy duty, strong clamping, large face will not mar wood so don't need to protect wood from clamp as much, 
Cons: heavy, not for light clamping, and somewhat annoying to adjust compared to my other clamps

My other clamps are mostly Pony clamps and Bessey's non-parallel. For quick and easy, always grab one of these. For serious glue-up, always grab the parallel clamps/


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> My neighbor had a garage sale, and I was able to buy 16 Bessey parallel clamps (24" and 40") new unused in box at a great price. I m still getting used to making them move smoothly, but getting better at it.
> 
> Pros: can lie flat on a bench on side or facing up (great advantages), heavy duty, strong clamping, large face will not mar wood so don t need to protect wood from clamp as much,
> Cons: heavy, not for light clamping, and somewhat annoying to adjust compared to my other clamps
> ...


I use a lot of variations of clamps. Parallels aren't the only game in town…


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I guess Ron doesn't hate those clamps as much as he says. He never did PM me.


----------



## josephf (Aug 29, 2012)

once you get the trick to using them they are very nice clamps .I have plenty of parallel and pipe clamps .Generally always use parallels first then move into the pipe clamps . I think they have a more parallel clamping surface .As for pipe clamps I really like those thick aftermarket clamp surface pads .
Also love these https://www.amazon.com/Dubuque-Clamp-Works-Bar-Adjustable/dp/B0037M6HX2/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1497232527&sr=8-4&keywords=wood+bar+aluminum+clamps .like this brand the best ,cheaper brands grab .I like that they are light weight .


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> I guess Ron doesn t hate those clamps as much as he says. He never did PM me.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


The cost to ship them to Alaska would be more than the're worth. I'll give them another try. BTW, most of my clamping is light and Harbor Fright F clamps work great.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I have both Bessey and Jet.

Overall, I like the Jet release trigger. Don't like the cheap little cap on the handles that fall off.

I like the handles on the Bessey better. I know I can tighten them more


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

I was looking at those HF F Clamps …...might buy a few of them just to try and expand my clamp inventory :<))


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> I was looking at those HF F Clamps …...might buy a few of them just to try and expand my clamp inventory :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


They aren't bad. I would stick to the shorter lengths.

Also, I've been fairly pleased with their aluminum bar clamps. They tend to hang up but if you relieve the corners the run free + put a piece of hardwood inside channel that stiffens them up.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Just for reference, I stopped into Sears looking for something and checked out their tools section, since I hadn't done that in several years. I saw some F clamps and, on closer inspection, they look rather much like Bessey, but with the Craftsman name.

I have many HF F clamps and have had VERY good luck and performance with them. Some of them are quite old and have seen a lot of use. The Bessey's have a much heftier bar, so they should do even better over long surfaces.

A couple of the six inch HF's got their tops removed and are now serving as clamps for my WorkMate.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

It's not the tool, it's how you use it…

Or so I've been told :^p


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I have about 20 or so of these clamps, they are my go-to for most every project. As stated, they can get a bit fussy until you become "one" with their use. Quite often glue drips will interfere with the locking/sliding operation. Typical maintenance is to pick off the boogers and give the bars a waxing. It is also good to place drop of oil where the threaded screw enters the "foot" that is riveted to it.

I don't like the skinny handles, too slippery. I have a set of the Jet clamps, the slide/lock lever is very handy and the handles give plenty of grip, they just seem a tad "clunky" compared to the Besseys. The Jets also dent the wood with the very hard plastic used in their construction, but pads solve this problem.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

I have quite a few Bessey's and two really long Jorgensen's. My only complaint about the Bessey is that you have to keep an eye on glue dripping in the grooves. Other than that, I'm happy with them.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> It s not the tool, it s how you use it…
> 
> Or so I ve been told :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


It's not the size of the clamp-- oh wait, yes it is.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I have 4' Bessey's & 4' Jorgensen Cabinet Masters, 32"/24"/12" Jet clamps (thanks goodness for those Black Friday sales from Jet!). The Bessey's… come across as "generic" compared to the other 2: smaller head and smaller handles. I really love my Jorgensens as they "feel" heavy duty. The Jet's are a close 2nd because of the trigger release function. If it was a sale between Jet & Jorgensen, I would go Jorgensen. But I never see them on sale so…Jet it is!


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

I have Irwins they work just like the Bessy's. I like them for drawer glueups. 
Anyone else have the Irwin brand?


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Dubuque Aluminum Bar Clamps were my main go to clamps for small projects (and many many F clamps ) but as I started to do larger projects have started to get the Bessy clamps, they are fantastic for there squaring ability! 
Just having a hard time to justify their price!


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> Dubuque Aluminum Bar Clamps were my main go to clamps for small projects (and many many F clamps ) but as I started to do larger projects have started to get the Bessy clamps, they are fantastic for there squaring ability!
> Just having a hard time to justify their price!
> 
> - Andre


I don't find the K body clamps that squaring as today the Kregs works much better than the Besseys for squaring these bench legs….


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Dubuque Aluminum Bar Clamps were my main go to clamps for small projects (and many many F clamps ) but as I started to do larger projects have started to get the Bessy clamps, they are fantastic for there squaring ability!
> Just having a hard time to justify their price!
> 
> - Andre
> ...


I wish you had a "go to " camera that put the photos in the right orientation. That would be impressive.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Actually I turned the photos but it still comes out turned….


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Actually I turned the photos but it still comes out turned….
> 
> - JackDuren


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Thank you..


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

As I understand parallel clamps (Bessy's, Jet's Jorgensen etc.) Don't pull you work square. What they DON'Tdo is pull you work out of square because the jaws stay 90* to the bar and parallel to each other. Because of this they excel at panel glue ups. I've use a variety of clamps for panel glue up and I have the best success with parallel clamps.

I don't understand how your Kreg clamps are squaring you project (maybe you could explain the theory on that). I'm much more inclined to believe that your bench legs are square because your cuts and joinery is square.

Price wise the Bessey K body's and the Kreg you show can be had for the same price. At least the 24" version.

I could be all wet but that way I see it.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

The Kreg is pulling from the center where the K-Body still pulls from the bar. There is a pocket screw to hold it together after the glue sets a bit so I can remove the cross clamp. Without the pocket screw they won't square back. up with the K-body clamp.

I like K-Body clamps because they won't mark the wood like pipes and a little better reach. But they are just another clamp…


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I'm honestly not sure what you mean by "pulling from the center."

All clamps work the same way, from a physics standpoint.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> I m honestly not sure what you mean by "pulling from the center."
> 
> All clamps work the same way, from a physics standpoint.
> 
> - jonah


Pressure in the center applied to center. K-body's aren't center pressure…


----------



## josephf (Aug 29, 2012)

I do not understand that center pressure either .
but those kregs look real nice .might have to add one to my arsenal .I can see how they can be very usefull .


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

When you tighten a clamp, the pad farthest away from the handle or crank is being pulled toward the piece. So the term pulling is accurate. From a physics point of view, it doesn't really matter if you think of the force as being applied pressure from the outside, or as a pulling force located in the center of the piece pulling the outside edge toward the center. The force vectors are the same, it's just of matter of reference and vocabulary.

If you have a small target to clamp to, as shown in the photo of the chair leg, the smaller pad of the Kreg, and presumably much lighter weight, would make it a better choice of clamp, I would think. The Bessys are a bit of a pain to get use to, but for casework and square stuff, they are really great. For off-axis clamping (such as a chair with curved legs) I would use a different clamp.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

It's like gluing a panel. You alternate the clamps to give even pressure. On this bench leg in the picture it would require two in order to even the pressure. The Kreg's put pressure directly where I want it…

As far as case work I never use K-body clamps. Only use them on dovetails…


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

The bottom line is what works in what works. More than one way to skin a cat.

I've been using Bessey K body clamps for a long long time. I use them for most everything. In your last picture I would have used one Bessey in place of two pipe clamps. For panel glue up I have never alternated clamps. My assembly it pretty darn flat (torsion box design). I lay the clamp on the table, press the stock tight to the bars and apply clamping pressure, that's it. I get nice flat panels. After they come out of the clamps I run them through my tiny opened wide belt sander to clean up the pencil lines, glue and tiny miss-alignments.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

I won't use k-body clamps for panels. #1 not enough pressure. #2 Alternating clamps is a general rule as a professional.#3 glue creep.

I mainly work with 8/4 and above, but work with smaller from time to time.

I do clamp a variety of things weekly..


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> It s like gluing a panel. You alternate the clamps to give even pressure. On this bench leg in the picture it would require two in order to even the pressure. The Kreg s put pressure directly where I want it…
> 
> As far as case work I never use K-body clamps. Only use them on dovetails…
> 
> ...


Trying to figure out why your top clamp is not centered above the divider, (sharing the wood pad with the bottom clamp) which I assume/cannot tell if it's centered below the divider?
Nice shop, is it yours?
Looks like a lot of stuff going on.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

What is enough pressure? Considering I've never had a glue line failure in 40 years with any clamps I've used I figure I'm getting enough. Articles on clamping pressure seem to be all over the place and the same with woodworker recommendations. I'm letting many successful glue ups over time be my best guide since there seem to be no clear-cut standard.

Also I don't have glue creep problems so I don't know much about that.

Agree with Jbay, nice shop.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> It s like gluing a panel. You alternate the clamps to give even pressure. On this bench leg in the picture it would require two in order to even the pressure. The Kreg s put pressure directly where I want it…
> 
> As far as case work I never use K-body clamps. Only use them on dovetails…
> 
> ...


Sometimes it's the amount of time I have to glue up. Sometimes I finish gluing up and decide to add more because I have them on hand and too many isn't a crime right?

I work for a company with 250,000 sqft and I have about 700sqft in my personal shop. My area is about 3,000 sqft at work for my work…


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Nice, hiring??


----------

